# Anyone have a snowbear ?



## TJ_with_Tusks

I'm looking at the snowbear TX for my Wrangler. I would use it for a few driveways, and maybe small lots. can anyone tell about it, and how they like/don't like it. 

I know this is a P**sy plow, but I have a small vehicle, and am not running a business or clearing huge lots. I'm also a college student and can't afford to drop $3000 + on a real plow. 
Thanks


----------



## Frozen001

TJ... The snow bear plow does a good job for what it is intended to do... personal driveways. I have no personal experience with them so I cannot comment on quality... But you stated "maybe small lots"... well this simply goes beyond the scope of what the manufactures intended it to be used as. I am sure some user of the plow will chime in with some good info, just remember it was built as a person use plow, and anything beyond that you might not get great performance/durability. If you not running a business, then why would you clear small lots?? Remember you become responsible for slip/fall claims if you clear the snow out the lot. I know you might be thinking I have a Jeep and I can drop $1100 on this small plow and make some money...just remember you get what you pay for...
__________________


----------



## dunedog

I have a SB that I use for my apt. houses.... it works fine, but I also know a few things about equipment and limits. I'm 54 years young.
You say you want a plow to do a couple of drives and maybe some small lots.....hmmm sounds like business use to me.
As stated,... be forwarned .....if you have a plow on your vehicle and your insurance company doesn't have you insured for that,you are running a HUGH risk. You hit someone or their property, it's on you !
Just a heads up before you even think of making a few extra bucks.:waving:


----------



## Winter Land Man

TJ_with_Tusks said:


> I'm looking at the snowbear TX for my Wrangler. I would use it for a few driveways, and maybe small lots. can anyone tell about it, and how they like/don't like it.
> 
> I know this is a P**sy plow, but I have a small vehicle, and am not running a business or clearing huge lots. I'm also a college student and can't afford to drop $3000 + on a real plow.
> Thanks


Can always find a used plow and frame. I see them a lot.


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks

Winter land man, Do you know of anyone selling a plow that would work with my Wrangler? Its an '04 (TJ). I see plows for sale too, but aways full size plows. 

Thanks


----------



## Emstaxi

I ran a snowbear plow for 3yrs. In my 2nd yr i picked up 2 small pkg lots. I had no major problems. The plow worked. Just becareful hitting a curb. I hit one and bent the one corner. had to use a chain and a tree to straighten it out. Now im moving up to a better plow but will keep the bear as a backup.


----------



## Detroitdan

My dad had one on an old S-10 Blazer for his own driveway, big area, all gravel/crushed stone. Couldnt do it, had to hire a guy with a 1 ton to plow. But this was in upstate NY where they get crazy snow. I dont think the Blazer could push it as far as it needed to go, and the little short plow was going under it in no time. My impression of it was its a toy for Joe Homeowner who has a tiny paved driveway and the time to plow with the storm every couple inches. I certainly wouldnt leave the property with one. I dont know that maybe the ones you guys have had success with might be newer, or taller or whatever.


----------



## Detroitdan

TJ_with_Tusks said:


> Winter land man, Do you know of anyone selling a plow that would work with my Wrangler? Its an '04 (TJ). I see plows for sale too, but aways full size plows.
> 
> Thanks


I just saw one on Ebay, I'd link you but I always mess it up. I think it was in northern NJ. In the picture it was on a CJ, but the Jeep was not included. Check it out, I'm sure you'll find it.


----------



## Emstaxi

My snowbear was on a 97 Mountaineer. Don;t have the trcuk anymore and I never took pictures. It was AWD runnig BFG's. I got in over my head once when we had like 20 something inches. I got stuck. Told the guy I couldn't plow what he wanted. I left it alone. I mounted to my wifes 05 explorer this past winter and I survived. Now i picked up a 01 tahoe and will run a blizzard 760. If you have anymore questions, I'll try to answer them based upon my experience with this product.


----------



## Emstaxi

My snowbear was on a 97 Mountaineer. Don;t have the trcuk anymore and I never took pictures. It was AWD runnig BFG's. I got in over my head once when we had like 20 something inches. I got stuck. Told the guy I couldn't plow what he wanted. I left it alone. I mounted to my wifes 05 explorer this past winter and I survived. Now i picked up a 01 tahoe and will run a blizzard 760. If you have anymore questions, I'll try to answer them based upon my experience with this product.


----------



## MR PLOW

*Snowbear Plow*

I have 2 snowbears on my trucks and I am happy with them.
Check out my web site.
As you can see, I plow lots and driveways, and the 
snowbear has done a good job for me.


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks

MR PLOW said:


> I have 2 snowbears on my trucks and I am happy with them.
> Check out my web site.
> As you can see, I plow lots and driveways, and the
> snowbear has done a good job for me.


So you do driveways and lots with snowbears. Ever broke or bent anything? Do you ever regret having a personal plow or your trucks?

Thanks.


----------



## Emstaxi

View attachment 12034


----------



## Emstaxi

View attachment 12039


----------



## TJ_with_Tusks

Can't see anything. attachments didn't work,


----------



## PhantomRacer

Wasn't directed to me..but I will answer for me anyway 

I would certainly buy a snowbear again for the situation I am using it for (driveway) and lite street/parking lot use.

My choice was based on..the only plow that would mount to my 94 chevy 2wd WAS the SB that I found.

Second reason was the cost was about 1/4-1/3 the price of a 'real' plow

Less important, but still valid, was it is a DIY install (easy, but heavy). It is small enough and easy to move around the shop on its wheeled rack.

Have owned it and used it a lot for the past few years. Nothing has been damaged or bent..on the truck or plow.

After using it...I would consider using it if I ever upgraded to a HD / 4x4 truck that I could use a real plow on.

In my situation..if it is a choice betwen shoveling by hand...or using a snowblower...or a plow (even a SB)...guess what I would pick 

Paul



TJ_with_Tusks said:


> So you do driveways and lots with snowbears. Ever broke or bent anything? Do you ever regret having a personal plow or your trucks?
> 
> Thanks.


----------



## LISnow

*New Snowbear better?*

Seems from all the posts I've read, the main complaints about the snowbear have been that the blade is too thin and bends and the winch lift setup stinks...

Last year I bought the new one with a polyblade and electric actuator... haven't used it yet but these improvments seems like they should take care of most of the gripes... Poly is 1/2" thick, actuator seems to work just fine (it also has the wireless remote.

Anyone have any experience using this newer style?


----------



## PhantomRacer

THe new plastic one looks nice.

I haven't seen any complaints from Snowbear owners with the blade bending. I have heard a lot of criticism from non-snowbear owners...but from the people that have bought and used them...for the purpose intended...I have heard only positive feedback.

At least the winch setup is quick and easy for the average person to change if it fails. If a 'real' plow blows a hydrolic part...i doubt an average person can fix it.

No personal complaints with the winch set up. Mine has the chain and not the strap, as some owners have.

I would have to question what someone was doing to bend a steel SB plow...It is pretty heavy. You would have had to hit something going WAY to fast and would be operator error....I would hate to see what happened to the plow vehicle during that impact.

Paul



LISnow said:


> Seems from all the posts I've read, the main complaints about the snowbear have been that the blade is too thin and bends and the winch lift setup stinks...
> 
> Last year I bought the new one with a polyblade and electric actuator... haven't used it yet but these improvments seems like they should take care of most of the gripes... Poly is 1/2" thick, actuator seems to work just fine (it also has the wireless remote.
> 
> Anyone have any experience using this newer style?


----------



## dunedog

The plow is not the weak link on the SB, the frame to vehicle pieces are..... AND this is done ON PURPUSE ....it is made to fail in this area (IF THERE NEEDS TO BE A FAILURE) so you do not break your 20 or 30 thousand dollar SUV because of the general lack of knowledge and experience assoc. with rookie plowers.(which again is what a large % of SB buyers are.)wHICH LEADS TO SOME PEOPLE NOT BEING SATISFIED WITH THE PLOW FOR IT'S FAILURES.sorry hit the cap lock.... 
Most plowers have "paid their dues" and have used a few rigs before getting to where they are today. Some have bought expensive new units and learned some hard lessons too.
My feeling is a good piece of equipment in the wrong hands still gets you a crappy result !
A lot is left up to the operator


----------



## LISnow

OK, well, hopeful if I plow with the Lance 981 onboard, my GMC 3500 won't get hurt before the snowbear....

Like you say, use it for what it's built for and there shouldn't be any problems, only plan on plowing my 75' driveway and my parents 70 footer... then snowblower for all the rest. Thanks for the comments, It has to be at least as good as the forklift with the skid and a peice of wood I nailed to it...

Time will tell, and I'll tell it either way soon as the snow hits.

Thanks again


----------



## dunedog

One thing to ease the strain on the electric winch and cable/strap ,is to back off the pile a few inches before lifting the plow. 
This way the plow is not trying to lift that whole pile of snow you just pushed.....
Check earleir threads on 1st time plowing for other suggestions,like knowing where immovable objects are !! etc. before they are buried beneath the snow.......curbing ,water pipes,etc.:salute:


----------



## LISnow

BTW, there's no more winch 

One of the better design improvements seems to be the actuator instead of a winch, no line or cable to bunch up, acts more like a hydaulic, but thanks for the tip on backing off a little before raising, I'll try to remember that one.

Driven fork lifts, towed travel trailers, have a truck camper, driven beaches since 1982, machinist for 20+ years, now in a different field.. so I appreciate the cautious advice, I've seen what people with no mechanical apptitude can do to a equipment  , but I'll gladly take the advice since I'm venturing into something I have no experience with. Thanks, I'll post my results soon as the first snow falls :bluebounc , good or bad.

As long as it does what it says, I'll be happy, it shouldn't fold in two after the first 2-3 times plowing a simple 70 ft driveway... I don't expect it to do much more than that. My mon lives alone now in her house, so having to maintain both our houses, I look for any time saving advantage.

We shall see....


----------



## wagonman76

dunedog said:


> One thing to ease the strain on the electric winch and cable/strap ,is to back off the pile a few inches before lifting the plow.
> This way the plow is not trying to lift that whole pile of snow you just pushed.....
> Check earleir threads on 1st time plowing for other suggestions,like knowing where immovable objects are !! etc. before they are buried beneath the snow.......curbing ,water pipes,etc.:salute:


I do that too with my little plow. It uses the same winch that Snowbear used. Bought the winch for like $36 off Ebay.


----------



## Emstaxi

Here is a picture of the SB on the wifes 05 exp. I also have a meyers mini spreader on the rear.






In reference to bending the plow, I wasn't going fast. I was pushing snow to the side of a drivway which was lined with belgium blocks. We had like 18 inches of snow so I had no idea they were there. This alos happend 2yrs ago. I replaced the blade with 1/2 thick flat iron to make the plow a little stronger. I am getting a blizzard plow for my truck so the SB will be a back up/ in case of emergency plow.


----------



## Emstaxi

Here is a closer picture


----------



## LISnow

Wow, you think the plow would have tipped before that kind of damage was done... I'll keep that in mind this year. Thanks for the pic.

I'm hoping the poly blade on my will eliminate this kind of damage, but the scraper bar looks bent too, I was hoping this was spring steel on mine.

I bought the plow last march, put it out of my mind all summer, but now that the season is approaching, I wish I could get it over with and get some experience under my belt with this thing and get to posting my results. If possible, I'll try to take some video.


----------



## Frozen001

My father had one of these. It did an OK job.. never scraped to the pavement as it was simply to light. First year the moldboard got a huge dent from a chunk of ice in the snow. Now he babied this plow as he plowed for many years when I was young, so he knew it was not a strong plow. Ended up getting a snow blower that same year, and never used the Snow-bear again. Never really said why he stopped using it, but I suspect it was because he could clear the driveway better with the snow blower... granted it took a bit longer, but to him the quality was more important I think.


----------



## dgresetar

*success w/snowbear*

Will be using my snowbear for it's 4th year this. Have had some miner repairs to do but nothing that stopped the plowing. I do a 150 foot drive of my own and about a dozen neighbors( a couple over 600 ft. long). Only "major" work done on it was the installation of a winch/cable power angler(got tired of getting out of the truck to change the angle). Light weight was the selling point for me. Didnt want to tear my truck up with a full weight plow.


----------



## dunedog

*Pics please*

Hey dg,
Can you post some pics of how you set up the angling winch ...?
Thanks Dune


----------



## dgresetar

*pics*

Hey Dune. Give me alittle bit and I'll get them pics up. Newbe at this and just learning.


----------



## LISnow

Installed the class 3 hitch on the new truck today, hooked up the plow and took a trip around the corner...

I have to say I'm not pleased with the amount of up/down travel on the plow.

I have the flexblade with the electric actuator vs the winch type lift.

I have to mess around with it and make sure there wasn't an assembly error by the factory, seems there should be more travel. I'll post pics soon as I have a chance.

There's only about 8" off the ground (after you subtract the 1" the truck drops from the weight of the plow, I'd be more comfortable with 12".

Anxiously awaiting the pics of the angler setup... I have the wireless control, so the angler would, I guess, have to be hard wired...


----------



## dgresetar

*pics of angler*

tried a couple times to post pics with no success. I'll keep tring.


----------



## dgresetar

*pics of angler*

2nd try. hope it works this time.


----------



## wagonman76

Cool setup. Id like to do something like that if I ever build a straight blade setup in the future.


----------



## dgresetar

thanks wagon. it works pretty good and keeps me warm and dry(thats the key)


----------



## Mowerpan

LISnow said:


> Installed the class 3 hitch on the new truck today, hooked up the plow and took a trip around the corner...
> 
> I have to say I'm not pleased with the amount of up/down travel on the plow.
> 
> I have the flexblade with the electric actuator vs the winch type lift.
> 
> I have to mess around with it and make sure there wasn't an assembly error by the factory, seems there should be more travel. I'll post pics soon as I have a chance.
> 
> There's only about 8" off the ground (after you subtract the 1" the truck drops from the weight of the plow, I'd be more comfortable with 12".
> 
> Anxiously awaiting the pics of the angler setup... I have the wireless control, so the angler would, I guess, have to be hard wired...


8 Inches off the ground is plenty. My western pump only provieds like 6-8 inches of throw from the cylinder, plows about 7-8 inches from the ground. Has even travel, and remember when ya go to "stack" the plow iwll go up its self


----------



## dunedog

Hey DJ,
Thanks for posting the pics on the angle set up  something for me to think about ...:bluebounc 
Just as a side bar.......
I'm using a '99 AWD Astro and have added a tranny cooler for towing mainly,but it will be interesting to see what temps I get when plowing....


----------



## Emstaxi

How is the second winch wired for you to change the angle? Can you provide a close up pic of the where the cable runs under the back of the plow? The way you did it looks very good and promising. In the past, I had planned on installing a hydraulic pump and cylinders (I should thought of the K.I.S.S. principle).


----------



## snoopy11577

#18 :yow!: 
*PhantomRacer Where did you get the chain for your Snowbear mine has a strap and I just bought it last year or did you modify it yourself.*

Thanks 
Chris Philadelphia, Pa
[email protected]
President B.A.C.A. Philadelphia
Bikers Against Child Abuse
(215) 768-0479
Nextel Direct Connect 168*136442*2
P.S. I have 2 sno bears and love them

2003 F-150 Supercrew With Snow Bear & Western Salt Spreader
2002 F-250 Super Duty W/ Snow Bear & Western Salt Spreader
2 Craftsman walk behind Snow Blowers
Craftsman 48" ride on W/Snow Thrower
7 Shovels


----------



## dgresetar

*both hard wired*

hey emstaxi sorry it took so long to respond. I hard wired both winches. Icut the existing box that the switch is in and mounted it on the dash. the other winch came with a hand held and I mounted it under the dash. Snoop,I think the new models have the strap. this the 4th season for mine. Also let you know(case you havent seen it) started another thread about the angler.


----------



## PhantomRacer

My plow came with the chain...

Paul



snoopy11577 said:


> #18 :yow!:
> *PhantomRacer Where did you get the chain for your Snowbear mine has a strap and I just bought it last year or did you modify it yourself.*
> 
> Thanks
> Chris Philadelphia, Pa
> [email protected]
> President B.A.C.A. Philadelphia
> Bikers Against Child Abuse
> (215) 768-0479
> Nextel Direct Connect 168*136442*2
> P.S. I have 2 sno bears and love them
> 
> 2003 F-150 Supercrew With Snow Bear & Western Salt Spreader
> 2002 F-250 Super Duty W/ Snow Bear & Western Salt Spreader
> 2 Craftsman walk behind Snow Blowers
> Craftsman 48" ride on W/Snow Thrower
> 7 Shovels


----------



## RJNewman

*SnowBear - hitch/pin mounts seems slightly out of line*

Dgresetar or anyone else - thanks for posting those pictures - i will be going into my second year using this unit on long island. Mine has the smae "hitch" set up as your - with the "pins" on the plow that slide into the female ends mounted on the truck. Last year it seemed mine are a touch out of line - so it was a little tuough getting the pins all the way in - have you are anyone else experienced this and was there any kind of fix for that...id like to be able to slide it right on and off - wasnt that easy - even with axle greese...thanks in advance for the help


----------



## dunedog

Had the same problem.....I needed to spread the plow (female) receivers.
Used a 'Handyman jack'.
If I had to pull the receiving cups toward each other I guess I would have used a 'Come-a-long'
Hope this helps...
also keep the cups covered. If water gets in and freezes ,you come up short on depth and have to chip it out before the pins well go through alignment holes.


----------



## dgresetar

*pins*

rj..i had the same problem and dune answered it. keep the cups clean.i had the same problem but mine was rust build up. cleaned them now no problem.


----------



## MR PLOW

*Plowing With The Bear*

Hey TJ
I have never bent or broken anything in ten years of plowing with the snowbears yet.
The only thing I have had to replace was the winch.
I replaced the winch on my 6 1/2 foot plow about 3 years ago.
Last week I installed a new winch on my 7 foot plow only because it was old.
I replaced the brushes in the motor and put the winch on the shelf for a spare.
I do think the winch is the weakest part on the plow.
My plows are the older models, and I think a little stronger and beefy.


----------



## bdhunter

*New flexblade*

Just a couple of shots of the new SB Flexblade, that attaches to the Hidden Hitch 2" rcvr. While it's been mild so far, no snow yet - looks like it will do a good job for the small areas I will be plowing. Will follow up with some action shots later.


----------



## TerrForms

*Shot of back of plow.*

Hey Bd. Can you get a shot of the back of the flex-blade plow. See how it attaches to frame. What are the wheels for? Looks like part of the plow. 
Thanks JS


----------



## LISnow

Terrforms,

The wheels swing down when you detach the plow to make it easier to store.

BTW, just used the plow (flexblade) to clean up 2 of the the streets in the neighborhood this afternoon about 2500 ft all together, last time was about a month ago, cleaned up my girlfriends street to the curb, had about 6"

I might install a solenoid to disengage the angle lock, this way you can just bump it on something to change the angle instead of having to get out.

Rich


----------



## bdhunter

*Back of flexblade?*

Think it's time for a "Flexblade" forum? ;-)

I'd be happy to try to get those pics, but exactly what are you looking for. The Flexblade plugs into a 2" rcvr front hitch (my choice for that was a Hidden Hitch). Other than that feature it pretty much looks like any other Snowbear,

And the wheels, yes, they swing down and lock making connecting/disconnecting an easy one man job, and can the roll the whole assembly anywhere you want.










(and it "floats" so you really can pile it high!)

Anxious to hear more about the solonoid addition. Here's how I modified my lift switch (now uses a 3 way toggle on the dash)


----------



## TerrForms

*Hey Bd Moldboard question*


Bd / Wanted a look at the back of moldboard to see the framework that holds the moldboard on. I have two snow bears and have never seen a Poly snow bear. Is the scrapping edge the same as the regular snow bear, steel? Does the whole blade flex or twist if you hit something.

That's one impressive stacking job!

Thanks John


----------



## bdhunter

*Flexblade moldboard pics*

Here are those views you asked for
























The poly moldboard has never twisted, stays as straight as a metal one. Tough frame!


----------



## bdhunter

*Flexblade moldboard pics*


























Hope these help.


----------



## TerrForms

*FlexBlade*

Thanks for the *great* pic's Bd. I went to the Snowbear web site and couldn't find the Flexblade. Are they still being made? Did you order from the factory or store? 
John


----------



## bdhunter

They've dropped the Flexblade - low popularity. There are at least two people on ebay selling them. I got mine from seejay sales on ebay. Hope it lasts a long time, this year's events didn't justify the investment, but like any good tool, value will increase in time.


----------



## Nick

*Flexblade*

Hi Experienced Snow Plow Users,

I am more than a newbie to this. In fact I just bought my first truck - a 99 Mazda B4000 (I found out later that it is the same as a Ford Ranger). Anyway, shortly after I purchased the truck, I started looking for a personal plow and found a slightly used Snowbear flexblade (which I didn't know it has been discontinued).

I know summer is approaching and not many of you are thinking about plowing snow at this time. I would like to plan ahead and was wondering if anyone could help me.

Do you know where is a good place to buy a mounting kit for my truck? Has anyone compared the performance of a flexblade vs a metal one? What is the chance of the flexblade breaking? If it breaks, can I just get a metal blade from Snowbear and attach it to the same frame? Mine uses an actuator instead of a winch. Are there any major differences between the 2?

Thank you in advance,

Nick


----------



## TerrForms

*SnowBear poly*

Nick: Give Snowbear a call,they will answer all. Nice people to work with! You can get a truck mount from them. I have ordered parts and they are FAST. 
Snow is only 6 months away.  
Good Luck 
JS


----------



## Nick

Thanks, JS.

I will give Snowbear a call. I didn't know they sell parts directly. I have tried a truck accessories online company and they told me that they are not shipping any snow plow parts until fall. 

Do you have any experience getting parts from Snowbear? Does it cost more or less (compare to an online store) ordering directly from Snowbear?

Regards,

Nick


----------



## TerrForms

*Getting parts from SnowBear*

Nick: The parts I purchased from Snow Bear seamed reasonably priced to me. I didn't shop around. The fractory sent them right away. I purchased the parts in the summer (05). Give them a phone call!
Just getting ready for winter  
JS


----------

